
Ask HN: How big is HN Community? - juzffoo
Is there anything official &#x2F; speculative that states the size of the community?
======
juzffoo
Here is one from 2015.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9219581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9219581)

will be good to know as of 2018

------
codetrotter
Would be interesting to know. dang, care to comment if you see this?

